# Can you build this ?



## shooter jon (Jan 20, 2012)

Can do something similar to this but shorter and silver colored.















Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

I have one almost like that that I planed on useing but i seen this pic and thought man that thing is bad to the bone !


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

*I can build that!* I would fill honored to make it for the cause. (FREE) I'm a Desert Storm vet, who was with the 101st Airborne, and my son is in the Army serving with the 101st Airborne now.

I would need more information, such as how long you want it, what diameter, *basically dimensions.*

I've modeled it in solidworks already, and can start on it tomorrow if you can give me the information. Here is a screen shot from solidworks.









Let me know what you think.


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

CNC Machinist said:


> *I can build that!* I would fill honored to make it for the cause. (FREE) I'm a Desert Storm vet, who was with the 101st Airborne, and my son is in the Army serving with the 101st Airborne now.
> 
> I would need more information, such as how long you want it, what diameter, *basically dimensions.*
> 
> ...


That is what the Archery Community needs. An indidual who is willing and able to understand the cause and out of selfless service is willing to go above and beyone!


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

bcstrat said:


> That is what the Archery Community needs. An indidual who is willing and able to understand the cause and out of selfless service is willing to go above and beyone!


beyond words!


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Class act :darkbeer:


----------



## Nrrg (Oct 8, 2012)

This is pretty cool! Although, im from Canada, i dont know how much i can help. Im a machinist so i could possibly give input on the build. Good luck!


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Roger, I dont know if this will help or just make you stand back and scratch your head but here it is........HEY MAN YALL STOP LAUGHING!!!!!!


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Cool! I want to see a pic of it when complete!


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

iammarty said:


> Cool! I want to see a pic of it when complete!


Ditto!


----------



## Nrrg (Oct 8, 2012)

So the "back" is solid?? 1/4-20 hole where?? Sorry im lost


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

O.K here are the modifications you ask for. With a couple more questions.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

That looks perfect ! and no sir it will not hit the riser . on the hole for the front if you can ? drill the front out the whole length of the main barrel and tap the back side and when I add the extention rod and or weights to it the rod will drop in the main barrel give it a flash supressor look and and not to mention it should look just like a the M230 cain gun on a apache


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

hole in front inside to inside 3/4 " ? will that still leave enough meat on the main barrel for structural stability or will that make the walls to thin


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Throwing my 2 cents out there and I understand this isn't an "open" project. If I were doing this I would incorporate a large bullet in the center similar to many stabs out there that have a carbon center tube inside a larger OD tube. Maybe a shell that can have a threaded back end so you can attach it from the side that would be against the riser.


davidclayton185 said:


> Roger, I dont know if this will help or just make you stand back and scratch your head but here it is........HEY MAN YALL STOP LAUGHING!!!!!!
> View attachment 1630742


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

the hole in the top where it will mount to the bow will be big enough to let me use just a bolt so I can loosen it and swing it from left or right


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

The following pictures are what I think you want. Let me know if this is right.

This is with a 5/8" hole drilled 6" deep.








This is the view from the back showing a .201 dia. hole with 1/4-20 threads.








And this is a transparent view.








I can make the 5/8" hole 3/4" if you want, but I do think the wall thickness would be a little thin.
As it is now Solidworks shows it weighing .68 pounds.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

A bolt? Or do you mean a cap screw?


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

This is a 5/16 national fine cap screw. Which is what the bow riser should be threaded.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

View attachment m230 gun made.bmp
should look alot like this when the target rod is dropped


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

like this


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

cap! lol


----------



## gwinnraptor (Dec 31, 2012)

nice job man, good to see people helping others out! Excellent work by the way, i used to work with solidworks myself.


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

So are we a go for me to start on this tomorrow as pictured in the previous set of 3 pictures?

Any questions?

I still don't know how you would add any weight to this as pictured.:confused2:


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Roger , I will leave the hole in the front up to you because you know more then me about this if you think it is going to weaken the barrel to the point that without the extended target rod being in it I risk the chance of bending from a bump or something like that the we can stay with 5/8 hole there not alot of difference in 3/4 and 5/8 . 3/4 would give me a few more options when building the target extention


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

on this view the 3/4 or 5/8 hole will go all the away to what about 1" from the very back of the wall


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

CNC Machinist said:


> The following pictures are what I think you want. Let me know if this is right.
> 
> This is with a 5/8" hole drilled 6" deep.
> View attachment 1630982
> ...


on this view the 3/4 or 5/8 hole will go all the away to what about 1" from the very back of the wall


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice project!

Assuming you are going to use 6061-T6 aluminum, my $.02 is that the 3/4" hole will be plenty strong enough with a 1" OD. You might consider going with .760"-.765" ID just to give you some clearance for anything 3/4" that you find that you may want to put in there. It would also be easy to make a .750" dia x 6" long insert with a 1/4-20 male on one end and a 1/4-20 female on the other. That would give you a 1/4-20 hole at the muzzle end and you could attach anything you wanted to. I would add a slot in the face of the insert to use a screwdriver for installation.

Someone above had the idea for a cartridge case and bullet style insert. I thought that sounded pretty cool, too. 

Please post pics as this goes along, and especially when it is finished and mounted


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

CNC Machinist said:


> So are we a go for me to start on this tomorrow as pictured in the previous set of 3 pictures?
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> I still don't know how you would add any weight to this as pictured.:confused2:


will with the back of the gun tapped I will be able to insret a rod that has a 1" long 1/4 20 fixed on the end that will give me the length and I will add weight in the opposite end and having be able to swing left or right will be great depending on which way im torque the bow that day! lol


----------



## Nrrg (Oct 8, 2012)

Its gonna look pretty sweet! Pictures!!!! Lots of them! 
CNC Machinist- could you post pictures of your setup while machining??


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Nice project!
> 
> Assuming you are going to use 6061-T6 aluminum, my $.02 is that the 3/4" hole will be plenty strong enough with a 1" OD. You might consider going with .760"-.765" ID just to give you some clearance for anything 3/4" that you find that you may want to put in there. It would also be easy to make a .750" dia x 6" long insert with a 1/4-20 male on one end and a 1/4-20 female on the other. That would give you a 1/4-20 hole at the muzzle end and you could attach anything you wanted to. I would add a slot in the face of the insert to use a screwdriver for installation.
> 
> ...


 well said man ! I think ??? wait let me ask Roger !!! .....lol Yall ever walked into a art museam by accident look for a bathroom or something ? And then you over hear some guy wearing blue skinny jeans and a pink shirt . Talking to what looks like a guy with mommy issue's . And they are standing infront of a painting useing words that you cant even spell to describe the picture they see !!!!! lol that's how I feel right now!!! only dif here we are some archery arrow slinging Target slaying Bow maniacs talking about tools and metals ! and yes I know I should know more about this stuff but....... I aint even going to pretend ........ I made a 1" circle on a piece of paper and used a penny and a dime to see that dif in size!!! lololol so I am way out of my leage on this!


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

and the pictures you made are spot on Roger as far as the hole in the front i would like to be able to put a 3/4 rod down it but i will leave that up to you what ever you think is best so its a GO MAN GO!!!!!!!


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

*And so it will be 3/4" hole 6" deep with a .201 hole the rest of the way through taped 1/4-20*









Now should weigh .61 pounds:dance:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All

Following along . Seen other CNC Machinist projects. That turned out very nice. Later


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

CNC Machinist said:


> *And so it will be 3/4" hole 6" deep with a .201 hole the rest of the way through taped 1/4-20*
> 
> View attachment 1631118
> 
> ...


Sound like a plan Bro !


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

CNC Machinist said:


> *And so it will be 3/4" hole 6" deep with a .201 hole the rest of the way through taped 1/4-20*
> 
> View attachment 1631118
> 
> ...


Roger I've been saying 1/4 20 but it should be 5/16 24 I'm sorry brother I hope that doesn't mess you up


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

CNC Machinist said:


> This is a 5/16 national fine cap screw. Which is what the bow riser should be threaded.
> 
> View attachment 1631007


This is the size I should have said I will a cap this size to mount it to the bow and also for the target rod


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

This is sweet.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

*No problem*, it will be threaded 5/16-24!

If you need any other parts machined, (like inserts, weights, etc.) after you get this, I can also help out.

:thumbs_up


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Unk Bond,

Are you still shooting that bow I made?


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

CNC Machinist said:


> *No problem*, it will be threaded 5/16-24!
> 
> If you need any other parts machined, (like inserts, weights, etc.) after you get this, I can also help out.
> 
> :thumbs_up


 You are the Man Roger ! I cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## SteveinAZ (Aug 16, 2012)

Great job on everyone's part. When I first started reading the first post I was looking and thinking of how I could help out, but thankfully CNC Machinist offered his time and services. I know I could also do it, but we are already a week behind on customer proects, and our standard "customer production" work booked, so fitting it in would have been extremely tough.

So to get a little more techincal...CNC Machinist, what's your plan? I have at my shop a variety of toys to play with, and always wonder what is the best/easiest/fastest way to make a SINGLE part. I look at it and first think live tooled lathe, but then it hits me, we only need ONE, not 100. Then comes to mind a four jaw in a manual to save material and time, but I HATE four jaws, even worse now that I lost easy loading of the 4 jaw since rearranging machinery in the shop. So, I might toss a piece in a vertical to cut an offset boss to grab in a 3 jaw and go to town on the barrel end, flip and bore, then back into a vertical for the riser mount offset part. Maybe put in the live tooled lathe to get the muzzle brake holes in it. Anyway, I'm glad you have the time and ability to help out!

Steve


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

CNC Machinist said:


> Unk Bond,
> 
> Are you still shooting that bow I made?



===============


Hello All
You got it.
The bow is, as smooth as silk. Didn't take long for me to hang my Hoyt UE and VE UP. You don't acquire and shoot a straight riser every day in the week. I quiet agree here, Roger U the man.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

very interested to see the final product. great to see the teamwork and service Thanks guys!


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Will this also stabilize or just for looks?


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Chopayne said:


> Will this also stabilize or just for looks?


it should stabilize CNC is threading the back of the stabilizer so I can add weight as needed or a longger Target rod for bow shoots . it will also pivot from left to right to help with bow torque . that is the plan anyway . I know CMC will have his work right the only thing that could go wrong is my design but im hoping it will function the way I plan . and hey if not it will still be the coolest looking stabilizer ever seen! lol


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Can someone who knows tell me what the 2 other stab on the left and right of this bow do ? im guessing it is for torque and they would slide up or back for balance ? Roger could we add something like this to the M230 you are making ? but have it so they can be taken off for hunting and added for bow shoots ? I think look wise the M230 stabilizer would be complete and look darn close to the real thing


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Let see if I'm on the same page here. [Smile
Use a 5/16 -24 through the little hole. Now unit rolls to off set ones bow hand tork. 

Guys I had built something simler. Made a long time back. And I found that a set bolt was needed. Found after several shots, the offseted weight to correct tork, Begin to roll on its own. [ Later.


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Let see if I'm on the same page here. [Smile
> Use a 5/16 -24 through the little hole. Now unit rolls to off set ones bow hand tork.
> 
> Guys I had built something simler. Made a long time back. And I found that a set bolt was needed. Found after several shots, the offseted weight to correct tork, Begin to roll on its own. [ Later.


i believe it's more for show than go


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

I made some progress on this today. Started with a 3" X 3" X 8" piece of 6061 aluminum, (weight 7.02 pounds), stood vertically (8" dimension) in vise with tall jaws, center drilled one end, flipped it over and drilled the 5/16" hole, and the .272 diameter hole that gets threaded 5/16-24. The material is 1" longer then needed, that's so I could mill a circular boss, and an 8 sided polygon boss. The circular boss is for holding in a 3 jaw lathe chuck, and the 8 sided polygon boss is for indexing the part when I get ready to put the holes down the side of the barrel.

With the 2 bosses cut I moved over to the manual lathe and turned the barrel. *So that's where I'm at with it.* Next comes the 3/4" barrel hole which I will cut in the mill, the side holes, and to finish I will put the counter-bored hole for mounting to the bow.

Here are some pictures, not the best quality, but I tried.

















I did make a small mistake when turning in the lathe. The mounting section was going to be 2" long, well........ now it's 1 3/4" instead.:BangHead:


----------



## dbeaven (Jan 10, 2013)

If you need a plastic mockup to check fitment and proportions, I'll print one out. I built a 3D printer that could print it from the dimensions I've seen. Send me the STL file and an address to ship to; I'll do it free of charge. Just let me know.

Great thread.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

CNC Machinist said:


> I made some progress on this today. Started with a 3" X 3" X 8" piece of 6061 aluminum, (weight 7.02 pounds), stood vertically (8" dimension) in vise with tall jaws, center drilled one end, flipped it over and drilled the 5/16" hole, and the .272 diameter hole that gets threaded 5/16-24. The material is 1" longer then needed, that's so I could mill a circular boss, and an 8 sided polygon boss. The circular boss is for holding in a 3 jaw lathe chuck, and the 8 sided polygon boss is for indexing the part when I get ready to put the holes down the side of the barrel.
> 
> With the 2 bosses cut I moved over to the manual lathe and turned the barrel. *So that's where I'm at with it.* Next comes the 3/4" barrel hole which I will cut in the mill, the side holes, and to finish I will put the counter-bored hole for mounting to the bow.
> 
> ...


lol ! 1 3/4" ....... 2" Who cares ! Man that thing looks Sweet!


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Let see if I'm on the same page here. [Smile
> Use a 5/16 -24 through the little hole. Now unit rolls to off set ones bow hand tork.
> 
> Guys I had built something simler. Made a long time back. And I found that a set bolt was needed. Found after several shots, the offseted weight to correct tork, Begin to roll on its own. [ Later.


UNK Bond , I thought about that this morning and Ive been looking to see what my options are . And I thank your right a set bolt would be the easiest way . also I will add a small piece of a anti slip pad on the back side between it and the riser about the size of a nickel . that stuff holds like glue man !


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

That is awesome


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

davidclayton185 said:


> UNK Bond , I thought about that this morning and Ive been looking to see what my options are . And I thank your right a set bolt would be the easiest way . also I will add a small piece of a anti slip pad on the back side between it and the riser about the size of a nickel . that stuff holds like glue man !



Hello All
I'm a old retired sheetmetal guy. A little bow string wax on your bolt threads, helps in 3 ways. For helping to keep a bolt tight. Along with keeping the bolt threads from ahearing to another metal of different type.. 3rd being allen heads don't get striped.
Well I guess one might later use blue lock tight. It will retighten. Later


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

This looks awesome, can't wait to see the final product


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Just left North Florida Hydrographics Great Guy Good prices. Awesome work nothing beter then seeing some of his work before giving him mine . I will be breaking the Bow down tonight and dropping it off to him this week prob this Thur he said I should get it back in about 5 days. I will post Pics as soon as I pic it up....


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Speaking of pictures, I made more progress on the stabilizer today.

*Anybody want me to post pictures????*:tongue:


----------



## upncomer (Sep 10, 2012)

yessss


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

CNC Machinist said:


> Speaking of pictures, I made more progress on the stabilizer today.
> 
> *Anybody want me to post pictures????*:tongue:


heck man lets seeeeeeeeee!


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Come on man dont hold out on me!!!!!!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All

Yep I do. Lets play show and tell. :wink: [ Later


----------



## Nrrg (Oct 8, 2012)

We're all waiting!!!


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

O.K, Here you go.

















I screwed an *old* Doinker stabilizer in it for these next 2 pictures.

















There's just one more hole to put in. That's the counter-bored hole for the head of the cap screw that mounts it to your bow.
:star::star::star:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All

Man oh man you got me drooling. And I have two Doinker's
Maybe a pm price for one Hun. :set1_thinking: :wink:


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

You are the man ! that thing is sweet!


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

On the OP's pic (post #1), is that a sight blade that is up inside that hole? If so, it would be really cool if there was a slick way to put that in after attaching it to the bow with the cap screw.... :set1_thinking:

It would need to be easily removable.


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

That sure did come out looking verynice


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

:no:*BIG BIG PROBLEM TODAY!!!*:no:

You know how I said there was just *one more hole *to put in, *WELL....................*


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

davidclayton185 said:


> You are the man ! that thing is sweet!


 What he said !!!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

CNC Machinist said:


> :no:*BIG BIG PROBLEM TODAY!!!*:no:
> 
> You know how I said there was just *one more hole *to put in, *WELL....................*


 Guess I spoke up too soon


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

CNC Machinist said:


> *I can build that!* I would fill honored to make it for the cause. (FREE) I'm a Desert Storm vet, who was with the 101st Airborne, and my son is in the Army serving with the 101st Airborne now.
> 
> I would need more information, such as how long you want it, what diameter, *basically dimensions.*
> 
> ...


Need more people like this.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

CNC Machinist said:


> :no:*BIG BIG PROBLEM TODAY!!!*:no:
> 
> You know how I said there was just *one more hole *to put in, *WELL....................*


What is it? Don't have a cutter to get down and do the c'bore for the cap screw?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

CNC Machinist said:


> :no:*BIG BIG PROBLEM TODAY!!!*:no:
> 
> You know how I said there was just *one more hole *to put in, *WELL....................*




Hello All

The word ............" WELL"............ is a deep subject. 
Lets here it. [ Later


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

CNC Machinist said:


> :no:*BIG BIG PROBLEM TODAY!!!*:no:
> 
> You know how I said there was just *one more hole *to put in, *WELL....................*


o Ya Well guess who just stripped out two of the bolts that hold the cams to the limbs ???????????...................... Yep thats right <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< THIS GUY!!! Guess I should'nt have tried saving money and just paid my bow shop to do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lololololol :mg:


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Veni Vidi Vici,

I found a cutter to do the c'bore, the BIG BIG PROBLEM was when I brought it home and put it on one of my tournament bows.

It looks soooooooo good, I think it's _stuck_ on my bow. So here's are a couple of pictures of it _stuck_ on my bow.

















:teeth: Sorry about that David. All I need now is for you to PM me with a shipping address. It should look just as nice on your bow.
I want to thank everyone that made complements about my work. I think BIG KUDOS should go to David for taking on this project.

*I'll start, Here's to David,* :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Widgeonator (Feb 8, 2013)

CNC Machinist said:


> *I can build that!* I would fill honored to make it for the cause. (FREE) I'm a Desert Storm vet, who was with the 101st Airborne, and my son is in the Army serving with the 101st Airborne now.
> 
> I would need more information, such as how long you want it, what diameter, *basically dimensions.*
> 
> ...



You are an amazing individual. Kudos to you sir.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

CNC Machinist said:


> Veni Vidi Vici,
> 
> I found a cutter to do the c'bore, the BIG BIG PROBLEM was when I brought it home and put it on one of my tournament bows.
> 
> ...


 Man you did the hard part Brother . I posted this thread as a maybe just maybe . I really didnt know if it could be done but Brother you DID IT ! Ill be keeping in touch with you for sure . you will be the first to see the finshed project . Again man Thank you for all the work and time you have put into this . There really are no words . Thanks Brother


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

It looks great! Unique! Great job making it and it's awesome that you did it for a good cause.


----------



## hagan525 (Jan 29, 2012)

That looks great! Great cause too! As a wounded warrior myself it's great to see people supporting the troops!


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

*How about this?????*

















Have you looked into these for holding your stab tight?







This is from McMaster-Carr online.


----------



## Livn-Lg (Jan 14, 2009)

CNC, Looks great. how about adding the suppressor to the other end of the Doinker? I think that along with the above mods would make it over the top.....


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

*That was going to be a surprise.*:tape2:


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

what about this


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

that is what i was going to add to but your on a roll man so if your up for it RUUUUUUUN THAT THING MAN !!!!!!!!


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

let me know what yall think


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Adding my .02$ just to follow. On your suppressor, machine it out to fit over a rubber stabilizer end cap. Will do more for reducing vibration than just the rubber as normal and will give you a mounting bolt!


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

CNC Machinist said:


> Veni Vidi Vici,
> 
> I found a cutter to do the c'bore, the BIG BIG PROBLEM was when I brought it home and put it on one of my tournament bows.
> 
> ...


Really cool! I suggest you take the steps to protect your design - I could see this being a desirable product!


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

iammarty , Already started the paperwork on a pat . I dont know if it will every take off like that but then again I never thought it would be getting the hits its getting already . Its all CNC fault !!!!! lol


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

davidclayton185 said:


> iammarty , Already started the paperwork on a pat . I dont know if it will every take off like that but then again I never thought it would be getting the hits its getting already . Its all CNC fault !!!!! lol


Ummmm.....I hope the patent paperwork has already been submitted, if not you may have a snag since the design is now already in the public domain......


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Davidclayton185,

*Are you serious about wanting to tighten a set screw down on the barrel?* 

It would dig in, and basically ruin the finish on the part I just made.









Is there something wrong with the way I was going to do it? And do you want me to make it my way? What would you want the side bars made from, (Black plastic like delrin, or black UHMW, or maybe aluminum hollowed out on the inside???) Also are the side bars just going to be for looks? You mentioned that you wanted something that could be removed for shooting, and put back on for SHOW.









I also recommend you have the parts hard anodized, since aluminum is real soft, and dent's, scratches, real easy.

So once again, let me know what you want, and we can go from there.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

having the bars slide would take it from just being for looks to function in Tournument shooting . Being able to take them off for hunting would keep from having to do a complete stabilize change . The set screws would keep the bracket from sliding around . The side bars we should prob use something other then aluminum . Something cheeper and heavry. if the bracket for the slide is made from some there metal again cheeper we could make just one bracket like the one I had with but thicker with no barrel hole and mount it two the back like yours but you know more about metal then me . if we have a piece of flat 1/2 " thick so it could have the ends 1/2" and taper the center . But like I said you know more then me Brother


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Huh?


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

CNC, You asked if I was serious about the set screw on the barrel and if the side bars where going to be just for looks . the post I made with the picture of the bracket was just another idea that I had for the piece . But just like the gunner its self I had a idea But needed someone with the means and experience to take what had on paper and bring it to life . And you have . I am a over thinker sometimes . I have a desk full of idea's alot of them are for the what if that dont work , Then ill do this or if I have to change that then ill do this . So my desk is full of back up planes and option 2's . All I can do is suggest Im leaving the final say up to you . You know if something will work or not . I have never Shot in anything but hunters class so I have no idea if side bars help or have any real function . I can guess that the side bars would help with torque . have the ability to slide them i would think helps with balance or to speed or reduce the forward motion after the release . I think alot of people are under the impression the gunner is just for looks . and it is to a point but at the same time with all the time you and I have spent on it I want it to turn heads sitting on a stand as well as standing on the 60yrd mark looking at a 12 ring . So I only suggest You are the yes or no button man . I am over my head at this point and you are in the Zone .


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

reylamb said:


> Ummmm.....I hope the patent paperwork has already been submitted, if not you may have a snag since the design is now already in the public domain......[/QU Had a Good Friend who i fisrt showed and told about the project weeks ago advise me to protect it . The pat will be to Keep someone from trying to sell the idea to a big company or Trying to mass produce it for gain . if Somebody wants to build one for them selfs or friends have at it . But I have spent alot of time promoting this Bow for show and display with some heavy hitters they are the reason for the pat . the name will prob even get its on paper work . Storm Invasion .....The Name comes from the Desert Camo colors that the Bow will be sporting


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

David,

Here are the rest of the parts I will be making you. The over all length will be 30" from where it mounts to the bow to the other end of the suppressor.

The main rod, and 2 side rods I'm making out of Acetron rod (A type of plastic, it's black) The main rod might work as a "working stabilizer" the little side rods will be _just for looks._ The mounting bracket, and end suppressor are made from 6061 aluminum.

The mounting bracket makes it so it won't pivot. I will also make you the same bracket with 3/4" holes on both sides with set screws so you can mount side bars that you can adjust forward or backward.

*The assembly according to Solidworks will weigh 1.63 pounds*, the suppressor out at the end should be .41 pounds of that total.









Any comments people of Archery Talk???


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Looking good, CNC. [ Later
Sure wish U were building the left hand riser.[ Smile ] Later


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

man I know I dont have to tell you how Awesome that thing looks ! But man that is one Bad looking stabilizer !!!!!


----------



## chris peroni (Apr 9, 2012)

phenomenal. That you are doing this for such a worthy cause serves to make this even more inspiring.


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

This bow is going to be the BADDEST thing out there! I want pictures upon completion!! or it didnt happen


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Triggins said:


> This bow is going to be the BADDEST thing out there! I want pictures upon completion!! or it didnt happen


Just dropped the bow off at N.florida hydrographices !!!! It's going to look awesome ! Me and Tony spent about 45mins going over the colors . That Dude is a genius ! And a heck of a nice guy . Let just hope I can remember how to put it all back together ......


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

CNC Machinist said:


> David,
> 
> Here are the rest of the parts I will be making you. The over all length will be 30" from where it mounts to the bow to the other end of the suppressor.
> 
> ...




===============

Hello All
Hey CNC. :set1_thinking:Now its time to mount the lazer light. :becky: [ Later


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

So I've lighten the suppressor a little and still need to put the side vent slots in it, so.......it's almost done.

















Again, NOT THE BEST PHOTOS, But you can see how it looks so far.

These pictures are of the bracket, and show how it will keep it straight on the main body. It is a precision fit that goes up into the narrow portion of the peanut shape, and will be attached with a 5/16-24 NF allen pan head screw.

















Have a Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

CNC Machinist said:


> So I've lighten the suppressor a little and still need to put the side vent slots in it, so.......it's almost done.
> 
> View attachment 1636959
> 
> ...


Looking amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

davidclayton185 said:


> Just dropped the bow off at N.florida hydrographices !!!! It's going to look awesome ! Me and Tony spent about 45mins going over the colors . That Dude is a genius ! And a heck of a nice guy . Let just hope I can remember how to put it all back together ......


I want pics when it's done  Hope you get it back ASAP and can throw that killer stab on it!


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Your the man !


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Triggins said:


> I want pics when it's done  Hope you get it back ASAP and can throw that killer stab on it!


I should have the bow back this wed but then I've got to drop it off at the airbrush guy he's going to do some shadowing . And on the riser I'm going to have him brush in some armor plates with rivets maybe brush the cams to look like gear to gear .


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

More goodies........

I'm currently working on this part.









And some brass weights that can be added to the suppressor.









They will fit inside the suppressor with the 1/4-20 pan head screw, like this.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

cnc machinist said:


> more goodies........
> 
> I'm currently working on this part.
> 
> ...


man somebody grab the water hose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cnc is on fire!!!!!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

CNC Machinist said:


> More goodies........
> 
> I'm currently working on this part.
> 
> ...




Hello All
The pic. that fastens to the riser. Is really sharp looking and design.

And yes CNC. I also think your on fire. :wink: Great job . U are a craftsman indeed. [ Later


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Unk , Didnt I read something about a Bow he built for you ? if so Post up some pic's .....I want to see it !


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

That is awesome!


----------



## ncpatriot (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks like a silencer with a bayonet lug. I'm sure any machinist could make it for you. Check your area for metal shops, machine shops, custom metalwork, etc.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

davidclayton185 said:


> Unk , Didnt I read something about a Bow he built for you ? if so Post up some pic's .....I want to see it !


Before Unk Bond replies, I would like to jump in and say that I didn't built it "for him", I was helping out Don Kudlacek, (Genesis Archery)
http://genesisarchery.com/

With that being said, I would like to comment on a PM I received from a young man, DeerSlayer T3 (Sammy Simpson). He said what we're doing is AWESOME! And if only we had more people like us in America.

This young archer, you David, and the cause, are what this thread are about. I would also like to say my *employer deserves a BIG AWESOME*, for allowing me to use the shop, and machines to build these parts. 

Since leaving the Army I have worked in several machine shops, and have always taken Veterans Day off. *He has been the 1st employer who has payed me for that day.*


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

CNC Machinist said:


> I would also like to say my *employer deserves a BIG AWESOME*, for allowing me to use the shop, and machines to build these parts.
> 
> Since leaving the Army I have worked in several machine shops, and have always taken Veterans Day off. *He has been the 1st employer who has payed me for that day.*


That's fantastic, CNC! Good to see people respecting our service men and women.

I never served in the armed forces, but I have the utmost respect and appreciation for those that have and do. They give so much and ask for so little in return.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

ncpatriot said:


> Looks like a silencer with a bayonet lug. I'm sure any machinist could make it for you. Check your area for metal shops, machine shops, custom metalwork, etc.


Whats your point ncpatriot ? They might be able too. How much do you think they would charge for a stab like this


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

:thumbs_up:darkbeer:*IT'S DONE!*:thumbs_up:darkbeer:

More pictures.....

























PM me with an address David.

To those of you that sent me PM's, I will respond ASAP. I've been a little busy.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

CNC Machinist said:


> :thumbs_up:darkbeer:*IT'S DONE!*:thumbs_up:darkbeer:
> 
> More pictures.....
> 
> ...


Now that is one BAD MAMMER JAMMER !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Amazing! I cannot wait to see this bow..


----------



## Foxtrot92000 (Dec 24, 2012)

Epic. Great Job Cnc and Op. our servicemen and women deserve much more respect and credit than most of our country give them. When I got my bow re-string with custom VT strings, I got them red/blue with OD green servings. I wanted to try and honor them as well as I could. 

It's the people like you all who support our troops that make all the difference when they come home. And it's the troops who serve and sacrifice that give us a home to come back to everyday. Great thread and great cause. 


--Alex


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

That thing looks awsome I hope to see it one day.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

*ONE WEEK FROM TODAY,*






You should be seeing the Big Brown Truck!!:drool:


----------



## ncpatriot (Sep 18, 2010)

davidclayton185 said:


> Whats your point ncpatriot ? They might be able too. How much do you think they would charge for a stab like this


Sorry, I meant no insult, I just thought it resembled a silencer and made the observation. I love archery equipment of all kinds and guns too so no slight was intended. When you asked if someone could make it, I thought of machine shops, that have all the presses, lathes, etc. to do such precision work. I have no idea what they might charge.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

ncpatriot said:


> Sorry, I meant no insult, I just thought it resembled a silencer and made the observation. I love archery equipment of all kinds and guns too so no slight was intended. When you asked if someone could make it, I thought of machine shops, that have all the presses, lathes, etc. to do such precision work. I have no idea what they might charge.


 No ncpatriot Im sorry man . I jumped the gun and took it the wrong way . That the prob with letters or texting or messages . They dont come with facial expressons ! lol . and I thought you were making light of the work cnc was doing . That guy busted his tail on this thing for sure and even though I sent him IM asking if i could pay him something anything the cost of materal Ect.... He refused he would even reply to my IM . A true Stand up Guy ...But thanks for clearing things up and stay tuned when this thing is done Ill let yall know where to find the pics on AT


----------



## HarveyScorp (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, this thing is cool. Can't wait to see the final project! Nice work guys.


----------



## UtterButter (Nov 7, 2012)

A stinger missile for the side stab would look neat!


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

*almost done one of a kind HHA*

still got a few parts to airbrush and some detail work


----------



## ncpatriot (Sep 18, 2010)

davidclayton185 said:


> No ncpatriot Im sorry man . I jumped the gun and took it the wrong way . That the prob with letters or texting or messages . They dont come with facial expressons ! lol . and I thought you were making light of the work cnc was doing . That guy busted his tail on this thing for sure and even though I sent him IM asking if i could pay him something anything the cost of materal Ect.... He refused he would even reply to my IM . A true Stand up Guy ...But thanks for clearing things up and stay tuned when this thing is done Ill let yall know where to find the pics on AT


It's all good friend, no problem. I look forward to hearing about the results!


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

CNC You are a stand up person!! Awesome and thank you for your service and your sons for our freedom!! Bless you.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

I see that the parts arrived today at your place. I would have thought you would have posted something about them.

So, did I make them out of the wrong color aluminum?, or there not shiny enough? Just kidding.......I hope they are what you wanted.

CNC Machinist:set1_CHAPLIN3:


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

lol No Bro they are perfect ! I just Got back from the fair . took my youth group from church out for some fun . Been looking for that Brown Truck for the last 2 days ! seen him coming down my road this morn so i grabbed my cup of Morning High test ran out to the porch !!!!!!!!! And that dang thing drove right on by so I walk back in to my wife laughing at me ........But I Got the last laugh Cause we where supposed to be at the Church at 630 I was backing out th drive at 615 just enough time too make it ...looked left clear looked right and what do I see YEP!!!!! I said hold on girls !!!!!!!!!!!! My wife was like where are you going the church is the other way ..... Roger I pulled up on that Dude so fast Im talking about running Through the ditch to get on the right side of the truck! Im telling you man if he would have been packing heat Id be dead ...... The look on his fce was o crap im about to get Robbed !!!! Brother I was half out of the Jeep before it even stopped rolling......I told dont hit the panic Button man Im just checking too see if you got something for meeeeeeeee And well you know the rest !!! Bowwill be done Sat still gotto get the string been waiting on the bow so I could get the best match on the colors .......... So pic coming soon ... I do have a quistion for anyone that can help I out the last coat of clear on that sigh 3 days ago and it is still a little tacky . My buddy said I put too many Coats on it because i did about 5 mayb 6 light coats of paint and about 5 clear . will it still cure or should i just take it back down and start over ?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Put er in the oven on about 250 and prop the door open. It's time for an unveiling!

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

Still no pics?


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

veni vidi vici said:


> still no pics?


*ditto*


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

*Where ya at???*


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

CNC Machinist said:


> *Where ya at???*


==============
Hello All

X 2


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

Pics! Pics! Pics!


----------



## Foxtrot92000 (Dec 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the work of art....


--Alex


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

lol ........ How about this I post pics of the riser and yall help me out I Have a real OCD when it comes to details most times I will finally just given in and settle . But I have made this project public and settling is not a option .......... I sent it to the dip shop and he did the best he could with paint . But it is a dip shop not a paint shop so I picked it up sat and stripped it back down and have painted it 3 time since then ......wrong paint color .......... didnt like the look Ect ........ I said I didnt want to do a Camo pattern Because everyone does that but >>>>>>>>>>>>>> I have this picture in my head but I just get it to come across on the Bow ........... Srry CnC all Ive had time to do with the Gunner is show it off ..........


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

You had me worried. I thought you might have gotten hurt, *or arrested.* You hadn't replied on here. I hope everything is going good for you.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Lol ..... No Bro when I was in my 20's that would have been a very good possibility ! Do you have a cell if so IM me your number I want to send you a pic and give me some feed back . This thing is beating me


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Help me out here






Colors ? do a Desert Camo patern ? Start Over ????????Help Help


----------



## UtterButter (Nov 7, 2012)

How about desert camo that fades to wooded camo to symbolize different theaters of combat.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

UtterButter said:


> How about desert camo that fades to wooded camo to symbolize different theaters of combat.


 Now we are talking . fade top to bottom or kind of like it is now but add more woodland on the ends of the riser ?


----------



## upncomer (Sep 10, 2012)

like it is now but desert middle with woodland ends


----------



## UtterButter (Nov 7, 2012)

I think woodland core with desert ends and limbs. It would pop more than camo ends. 

Might be cool is you did the top in sky blue. But it might be too much.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

upncomer said:


> like it is now but desert middle with woodland ends


do you think I should used a digital partern going into the fade


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

just at the fade


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

CNC Machinist said:


> *I can build that!* I would fill honored to make it for the cause. (FREE) I'm a Desert Storm vet, who was with the 101st Airborne, and my son is in the Army serving with the 101st Airborne now.
> 
> Let me know what you think.


My brother was a "Screaming Eagle". He served in Vietnam, came home wounded. He died 8/8/08 because of Vietnam, just took 38 years to happen.
Thank you and your son, and everyone else who has and is currrntly serving.
(sorry for the hijack)


Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

UtterButter said:


> I think woodland core with desert ends and limbs. It would pop more than camo ends.
> 
> Might be cool is you did the top in sky blue. But it might be too much.


UtterButter , I think your right with the desert ends but the dip shop has my limbs dipped in a light green carbon fiber I could prob have them change it . I've stripped and painted this thing so many times it aint a big deal for me to strip again!!! lol I think ill paint it up with the desert cam center in the morn post pics let yall look and if yall think it needs to be switched no prob . Im just glad to get some help.... I have been racking my brain


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

round 3 with multicam epic fail!!!!!!!! I've got to take a break from this thing . Ill check back in with you guys later . thanks for all the help . Roger I sent you a IM man .


----------



## OregonGuy (Apr 17, 2013)

Multicam is hard to do, I would like to do it to my bow because thats the camo I will hunt with (have a few pairs). Some Infantry blue would be awesome. Multicam might be your best bet though, there are places that put a finish on guns that protect the gun and its also whatever pattern you choose. If you decide to ditch the multicam, Rangers do a tan base with black snake skin pattern. For the snake skin they just use mesh to get the pattern, and the pattern is in different parts of whatever they camo.


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

Fantastic job CNCMachinist! Mad, sick skills. How many of my brother archers out there would pay for a setup like that if some of the proceeds went to the Wounded Warrior project? I would...in a heartbeat. Sending e-respect out to those involved with this project.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

GAME ON BOYS!!!!!! Just needed to step back and rub my chin


----------



## Foxtrot92000 (Dec 24, 2012)

Awesome! Lol. Can't wait!


--Alex


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Awesome job guy's!!


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

davidclayton185 said:


> GAME ON BOYS!!!!!! Just needed to step back and rub my chin


It's been a week now. Hows the game going??:wave3:


----------



## young blood (Aug 27, 2007)

CNC stepped up and took on this project for nothing in return. He did it very quick, it came out amazing. He knocked it outta the park. Now it's your turn man. Step back up to the plate and knock it out too. At least take a hack. I'm getting blue balls waiting for the pay off on this thread.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All

 = when.


----------



## leperkhaun (Apr 20, 2013)

this is so BAMF its not even funny.


----------



## cncjerry (Jun 28, 2011)

where did the original picture come from?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

leperkhaun said:


> this is so BAMF its not even funny.


What is BAMF?

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> What is BAMF?
> 
> Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


Bad arse mother fudrucker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

davidclayton185 said:


> GAME ON BOYS!!!!!! Just needed to step back and rub my chin


Has the game gone into overtime, extra innings, etc.??

*OR DID I GET PLAYED??*


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
I think its time for the taps to be played. And hang the flag at haft mask. :amen: [ Later


----------



## Foxtrot92000 (Dec 24, 2012)

Still no reply??? 

:-(


--Alex


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

I hope David is OK. I'd hate to think there wasn't a good reason that he hasn't gotten back with CNC Machinist on this.


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

Even if it isn't perfect yet... You would think he would post up some pics...


----------



## UtterButter (Nov 7, 2012)

It's time for updates done or not. CNC went beyond the call on this! I hope I'm not missing something here but I find it unsettling that there is zero updates and it looks like he has gone MIA since 4/24.


----------



## Foxtrot92000 (Dec 24, 2012)

Well all I can say is Cnc happens to know his address (since he did ship it there), and if David did go and "done a bunk"....... 

If its a scam (which I sincerely hope it's not, and forgive me David if it isn't...) this sure is a terrible way to scam the citizens who risked everything to give you your freedom. 

Shame on you sir.

:-(



--Alex


----------



## A_White (Nov 24, 2009)

davidclayton185 said:


> iammarty , Already started the paperwork on a pat . I dont know if it will every take off like that but then again I never thought it would be getting the hits its getting already . Its all CNC fault !!!!! lol



Hate to be negative, but ever since I saw this post I've kinda got a bad feeling about the whole thing. CNC stepped up HUGE! Designed and built a product free of charge as I understand it, and the OP is trying to patent it under his name? I hope I'm wrong here.... 

Been following this thread. Was really wanting to see the finished product by now, or at least some build pics.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

The guy hasn't logged on since the 24th of April. Id really like to see the final design. = \ Hope he is just terribly busy.


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

A_White said:


> Hate to be negative, but ever since I saw this post I've kinda got a bad feeling about the whole thing. CNC stepped up HUGE! Designed and built a product free of charge as I understand it, and the OP is trying to patent it under his name? I hope I'm wrong here....
> 
> Been following this thread. Was really wanting to see the finished product by now, or at least some build pics.


X2. Thinking it was odd that someone would talk about patenting someone elses work.

Lazy


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

davidclayton185 said:


> Lol ..... No Bro when I was in my 20's that would have been a very good possibility ! Do you have a cell if so IM me your number I want to send you a pic and give me some feed back . This thing is beating me


Did CNC ever get in contact with him via this?

Id hate to think that David had bad intentions


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks everyone for standing with me on this project. I think David will get back on here and let us know why he's been absent for such a long time.

Most people have other things in their lifes beside archery, *WOW! did I just say that??? :embara:*
And this is coming from a guy who owns 9 bows and built a four car garage onto his house to have his own indoor archery range.

I would like to tell you a short story, a few years back I was shooting in a 3D money shoot, the 1st day scores where for seating for the next day. The scores from the 1st day where thrown out, I got in with the guys that shot top scores the 1st day, I think there was 6 of us shooting togerther. After eight or so targets we all where pretty close to the same score except one guy who had missed, *yes he zipped 2 targets*, we all began to wonder how he got in the group, and why is was shooting so bad, so we ask him, he said when he got home after the 1st day his wife ask him for a divorce, long story short he went home after telling us.

Let's give DavidClayton185 more time.


----------



## A_White (Nov 24, 2009)

Very true CNC. Its just a bow/project/hobby after all. There are many things can come up and take over hobbies in a hurry.


For the record. I'm super jealous of your 4-car garage/archery range! LOL


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

CNC Machinist said:


> Has the game gone into overtime, extra innings, etc.??
> 
> *OR DID I GET PLAYED??*


LOL.............. I'm Still in !!!!! The Boss lady made me take a break to complete her list of to do's ... I tried to explain to her that its been in pieces to long and if I didn't hurry and get it back together that i would lose parts or forget how it goes back together ! But Nooooooooooo being the Evil Dictator She is !!! Ive been working on the Baby room . I mean come on man we still have 2 Months b4 that little Poop box gets here !!! lol


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Dang Guys I seen CNC's Post and responded b4 I read the other stuff . I understand that we live in a world full of Scumbags and Thieves But come on man , I worked on this thing none stop For over a month put my own money on everything even ask more times then I can Count to pay CNC for is work and this is why I didn't want and turned down a lot of offers for help and free stuff . CNC has My Name phone number and address . Im sorry that it has taken so long but it is a Project And it had to take a back seat to more important things . I can Promise yall no one wants this Bow done and back together more then me except maybe my wife!! I could have settled with a ok representation of the Bow I said and want to build put it back together and said here it is . But that's not me I don't do anything half way . Im back on it . I will do a little better job of keeping everyone updated . and lazy go back and read the reason I said something about a Pat :


----------



## A_White (Nov 24, 2009)

Good to here man.

So whats the latest scheme on the risor? I like the idea of all digi camo but fading from the tan to OD colors. I would think it would be a hard pattern to dip though.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

:argue:*That's exactly what I thought, and then she brings out the*:whip2::whip2:

:wink:It's all good, :smile: should we do a:grouphug: so we can get back to building *1BA BOW!!!!*

*GLAD TO SEE YOU BACK ON HERE!!!*


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

we were just worried all around when you hadn't posted anything at all... take care of family first... but popping your head in once in a while is greatly appreciated... lol...


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

On my way to a buddies wedding I met a guy in the dollar store that had this hat on . Ya guys I bought his card from the dollar store ! Lol ...... Seen the hat and knew that was what I was looking for . Told the guy what I was doing got the pic and found out he was a Soldier Who was finally home . This was the last pattern I was working on had it really close a few times but I could never get the fade from one color to the other exact . Spent some time on google found the gun made some calls and dropped it off today for the second time to be dipped . I didn't go back to north Florida hydro he had the whole bow in the beginning he tried his best to do the paint fade and I thought I could do a better job so I took everything but my limbs and string stop he dipped those in a carbon fiber with a base coat of camo green that was used in the gulf war just havent had time to pick them up yet . And he is a busy guy and I need someone who could put a rush on it . GB Hydro dipping has been set to the task . He's dad does all my mounts and if he his half as detailed as his dad then I know it's in good hands . The gun is how I want the riser to look flat Black HHa with a dusting of tan . I'm going to have him dip a few of the smaller parts of the sight too so we will see . I'm def going to give him a lot more space then I did Tony I think a stepped in to fast and didn't really give him a chance . But hey I paid him $160 to dip the limbs and string stop so I'm sure he will forgive me. Stay tune guys and again I'm story I left y'all hanging


----------



## Foxtrot92000 (Dec 24, 2012)

Wel David, i apologize for lumping you into some of the scum that lurks on the Internet. In this day and age I wouldn't put anything past people. Signs pointed towards something fishy. Again I apologize. Congrats on the future tiny poopbox. Lol. And welcome back. 


--Alex


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

davidclayton185 said:


> Now that is one BAD MAMMER JAMMER !!!!!!!!!!


I have a friend that I shoot with Jim Glomski. He served two duties over in Afaganistion and the last time he was there he came own PTSD so bad he has been in thearpty for the past two years from it. I would love to give him this as a big thank you. He has had it very rough but Jim is doing better now. If you could CNC or Davidclayton let me know how much it would cost I would need to get him a short Stabilizer for it since he shoots in the bowhunter division. 
Thank you and great job Guy's


----------



## xsalx (Feb 21, 2013)

sorry,guys,but put muzzle break on the bow?? Don't think,that it will work like a good stabilizer..


----------



## Cbr900son (Aug 4, 2012)

Man i missed this thread till now?!?! Dunno how but awesome project!


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

> Had a Good Friend who i fisrt showed and told about the project weeks ago advise me to protect it . The pat will be to Keep someone from trying to sell the idea to a big company or Trying to mass produce it for gain . if Somebody wants to build one for them selfs or friends have at it . But I have spent alot of time promoting this Bow for show and display with some heavy hitters they are the reason for the pat . the name will prob even get its on paper work . Storm Invasion .....The Name comes from the Desert Camo colors that the Bow will be sporting


I went back per your suggestion and found this. Please accept my apology for doubting your motives. As a veteran I tend to be protective of my fellow brothers and sisters that serve. I will always have there backs. But...this time I dropped the ball. Thanks for your hard work on this project

Lazy


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Should have some riser pics in the next couple of days !


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Here's a preview*













It's not much but just enough for me to see that GB graphics can handle the job . I'm in north east Georgia where a cell signal is about as rare as a Big foot sighting . But I did talk to him before I left home and he said he would be working on getting it done this weekend . I might have to scratch the idea on having the soldiers cross engraved in the wood side plates only because no one around here wants to try and tackle it or they just want to knock my head off with the price . I have found that when you do something like this there are 2 types of people you come across . Those that want to help and then there are those who think hmmmm this guy has to much money so let's up the price ! Lol....... Hope to have pics of the riser dipped soon ill keep you posted .


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Pm Yeti or Rattler about those side plates.

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

well guys I wish I was posting pics of a finished Bad to the Bone WMDD < Weapon of mass deer destruction . But my quick trip to NE Georgia as taken a little longer then I thought .Hats off to the men and woman of our armed forces . We Salute You......


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Well...Humm...With age I forget sometimes what I'm thinking, or has it been a really....really....long time since this thread was started?

I guess what I'm trying to say here is, COME ON DAVID, GET ER DONE!

:moon:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

CNC Machinist said:


> Well...Humm...With age I forget sometimes what I'm thinking, or has it been a really....really....long time since this thread was started?
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say here is, COME ON DAVID, GET ER DONE!
> 
> :moon:


=================

Hello All

X2 
[ Later


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

not me guys! im really trying to be nice and patient..............But im really starting to get really up set !~!!!!!~!~~!!!!! ........... Im a Preacher and do not use the same words I did years ago .......BUT FOR FRICKEN CRYING OUT LOUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 Dip SHOPS AND ALL I HAVE TO SHOW FOR IT is a few small parts and A BANK ACCOUNT THAT IS $250 less then it was 3-4 months ago !!!!!!!!!!! Pissed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What do I do ????????????


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

I shoot my bow almost everyday !!!!!!!!! But now i have not shot it in for ever ! I took apart my self bow,sight,trophy ridge revalotion, ill be lucky if i can remember hoe to put it back together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

*and if that don't work, go all combat on their @ss!*..


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

WOW I just can't believe it has been stranded by a paint job. Less get-R-Done!


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

not a paint shop kballer1 its a dip shop . its the son of the guy that does my deer mounts . so I really just don't know im doing my best to be understanding. But im afraid that he may be taking my kindness as a sign of weakness .......... But I have not always been a saved church going preacher and this ride is about to come to a end !


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

davidclayton185 said:


> not a paint shop kballer1 its a dip shop . its the son of the guy that does my deer mounts . so I really just don't know im doing my best to be understanding. But im afraid that he may be taking my kindness as a sign of weakness .......... *But I have not always been a saved church going preacher and this ride is about to come to a end !*


Being a Christian and being tough in business don't have to be mutually exclusive. I'm not exactly sure what you meant by that but don't sacrifice your testimony over a dip job.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Being a Christian and being tough in business don't have to be mutually exclusive. I'm not exactly sure what you meant by that but don't sacrifice your testimony over a dip job.


Your right Veni its just getting old. im about to text him ...........Stand by


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

so im buying the film and the small HHA parts he already dipped for $50....................................................


----------



## Whitetail88Arch (Sep 4, 2012)

He still isn't done with the riser. ???? What is going on??


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

Any news on this???? hmm...


----------



## protector1616 (Jul 18, 2010)

yeah, I would like to know as well. Has the makings for one sweet bow! Stick to your guns but dont jeopardize your testimony either. That being said, Jesus did upset some tables in the temple if I recall... :wink:


----------



## rakattack07 (Jun 9, 2013)

Time to kick some @zz man!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UtterButter (Nov 7, 2012)

protector1616 said:


> yeah, I would like to know as well. Has the makings for one sweet bow! Stick to your guns but dont jeopardize your testimony either. That being said, Jesus did upset some tables in the temple if I recall... :wink:


If only Jesus had a bow with a machine gun stabilize.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Stuck !.................. Anybody got a extra invasion Riser , Limbs ?............................. Unbelievable


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

davidclayton185 said:


> Stuck !.................. Anybody got a extra invasion Riser , Limbs ?............................. Unbelievable


They lose it or ??


----------



## Foxtrot92000 (Dec 24, 2012)

davidclayton185 said:


> Stuck !.................. Anybody got a extra invasion Riser , Limbs ?............................. Unbelievable


That sounds like a pretty large setback... :-(


--Alex


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

no guys I was just being sarcastic . I hope ................ lol I asked the guy that has my riser about buying the film and paying him for the parts he did on the HHA he's got a baby do any day plus works a full time job he said ya . I was just going to take it back over to north Florida hydro that's where I took the Bow to begin with but I was going to have the riser painted and couldn't never get the look that I wanted . So my buddy who does my taxidermy work said his son was dipping he's new to the whole thing so I figured I would give him a shot and help him out use it as advertisement . I was getting ready to go get it and he said he really wanted to do it that he would get it done sat. haven't heard anything else . I think it my be a little above his skill level right now . I don't know if its me because I know I have the worst luck of any man alive or if this project is just jinxed ! everything was going great and then BOOM! to make things worst I have bow clubs calling wondering what the heck is going on . prob should have waited till it was done to start calling around to get it some show time ! cant have a bow without a riser! haven't done anything about strings or the stab till I see the rest together . limbs\cams\sight and all the bolts are ready just need a riser .


----------



## drysmoke (Apr 9, 2008)

Beautiful Project Great Cause CNC Machinist and Son I thank you both for your service!! I too am a Gulf War Vet Desert Storm and Desert Shield 3rd Ranger Battalion. 
I would be honored if there was a way I could sport one when your complete with the one for davidclayton185 as I too also head to many shoots for wounded warriors and also put on some Vet only shoots absolutely free to the Vets in my area which includes BBQ all they can eat. Let me know what the cost would be. Thanks


----------



## drysmoke (Apr 9, 2008)

davidclayton185 said:


> no guys I was just being sarcastic . I hope ................ lol I asked the guy that has my riser about buying the film and paying him for the parts he did on the HHA he's got a baby do any day plus works a full time job he said ya . I was just going to take it back over to north Florida hydro that's where I took the Bow to begin with but I was going to have the riser painted and couldn't never get the look that I wanted . So my buddy who does my taxidermy work said his son was dipping he's new to the whole thing so I figured I would give him a shot and help him out use it as advertisement . I was getting ready to go get it and he said he really wanted to do it that he would get it done sat. haven't heard anything else . I think it my be a little above his skill level right now . I don't know if its me because I know I have the worst luck of any man alive or if this project is just jinxed ! everything was going great and then BOOM! to make things worst I have bow clubs calling wondering what the heck is going on . prob should have waited till it was done to start calling around to get it some show time ! cant have a bow without a riser! haven't done anything about strings or the stab till I see the rest together . limbs\cams\sight and all the bolts are ready just need a riser .


David, What ever you do don't give up in the end when it all comes together you wont regret any set back or any trouble you may have had. God Bless


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks fantastic can't wait to see it.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

He was having a baby !!!!!!!!!!!! well I mean his wife was having a Baby....... I have to go out of town again but hopefully when I get back BAM!


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

Any updates???? Been along time on this project....


----------



## mrchaos102 (May 23, 2012)

Tag. This thread rocks.


----------



## cmalone1 (Nov 12, 2008)

no new updates??


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

davidclayton185 said:


> He was having a baby !!!!!!!!!!!! well I mean his wife was having a Baby....... I have to go out of town again but hopefully when I get back BAM!


He's away for a couple of weeks, me thinks! I've been waiting to see pictures since the day I shipped him the stabilizer.


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

CNC Machinist said:


> He's away for a couple of weeks, me thinks! I've been waiting to see pictures since the day I shipped him the stabilizer.


Got a feeling that day may not come..lol


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Just got back in town Picked up the riser , film paper for dipping , HHA parts .... Now off to north Florida hydro dipping 
Good news is he is right down the road from me and he has my limbs and other odds and end parts for the bow bad news is I have called and sent him a few IM and have not heard back from . So ill drive out there this weekend with my fingers crossed ! Does anyone know if he has been doing anything on here lately ? O ya and its less then two months until hunting season and did I mention this is the only bow I have ! No worries everything is going to work out right ?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

davidclayton185 said:


> Just got back in town Picked up the riser , film paper for dipping , HHA parts .... Now off to north Florida hydro dipping.
> View attachment 1718537


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## Whitetail88Arch (Sep 4, 2012)

Holy Toledo's should check back on this in 2014?


----------



## rakattack07 (Jun 9, 2013)

Is this government work??

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All

t t t--------------


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Whitetail88Arch said:


> Holy Toledo's should check back on this in 2014?


Heck, at this rate, I would say more like 2015! I know David didn't ask me too, but back when I machined the parts for him, I took 3 days off from doing my "paying work" to get this done in a timely manner.

And now, every time I see this post I get a little bit :angry::angry::angry:

Nothing a little trip to my shrink won't fix.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## cshs (Apr 25, 2011)

I have been watching this, thinking this is for the good.....don't know now.
Nice machine work


----------



## rakattack07 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm thinkin everyone has had a fast one pulled on them....

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## like to shoot (Sep 19, 2011)

CNC Machinist said:


> Heck, at this rate, I would say more like 2015! I know David didn't ask me too, but back when I machined the parts for him, I took 3 days off from doing my "paying work" to get this done in a timely manner.
> 
> And now, every time I see this post I get a little bit :angry::angry::angry:
> 
> Nothing a little trip to my shrink won't fix.:set1_rolf2:


have you had any contact with him at all? don't blame you one bit for being angry nice work though


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

He said, "two months until hunting season and this is the only bow I have." I thought this was supposed to be auctioned off or something like that with the proceeds going to a wounded vets organization. Does this mean he intends on using this bow out on a tree stand somewhere?


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

SpiritArcher said:


> He said, "two months until hunting season and this is the only bow I have." I thought this was supposed to be auctioned off or something like that with the proceeds going to a wounded vets organization. Does this mean he intends on using this bow out on a tree stand somewhere?


*YES, this is his hunting bow.* He was going to "show" it at shoots, and take it to wounded warrior events. But, I knew this all along.

Good guys finish last! :grin:


----------



## Tork (Aug 12, 2013)

You mean to tell me i just read the last 4 months of posts in this thread, got all horned up from CNC's outstanding craftsmanship, creativity and most of all generosity just to get to the end and still little to no progress on Davids end........ I understand life happens but for something that you are so passionate about i would assume that somewhere in the past 4 months something could have been accomplished. Not trying to sound like an ass just would really like to see the final product for such a great cause.


----------



## rakattack07 (Jun 9, 2013)

Isn't David supposedly a pastor or the like?
Only way to handle a lying cheat...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtrot92000 (Dec 24, 2012)

CNC Machinist said:


> *YES, this is his hunting bow.* He was going to "show" it at shoots, and take it to wounded warrior events. But, I knew this all along.
> 
> Good guys finish last! :grin:


You did an amazing job for what you believed was an amazing cause. Quite frankly last time I jumped the gun on believing he (david) did a design and dash on an incredibly good serviceman, so I'll reserve judgement for awhile. However, the time being taken for this project and the fact it's not going on a "show" bow but a hunting bow makes me incredibly disappointed. From a readers' perspective this entire project was for honoring our serviceman/women and raising funds, etc. the fact this is going to be just a "ain't this cool guys?" On someone's bow feels to me like a bait-and-switch.... :-(


--Alex


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

I want to thank everyone that has complimented me on this project.
I can say, *I DID MY PART*, when I served this great nation *(INFANTRY LEADS THE WAY),* and with this project. :cheers:


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Fixed it for ya. And to the OP that got you hooked into this project, shame on you.


CNC Machinist said:


> *YES, this is his hunting bow.* He was going to "show" it at shoots, and take it to wounded warrior events. But, I knew this all along.
> 
> *Good guys finish!* :grin:


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Bnbfishin said:


> Fixed it for ya. And to the OP that got you hooked into this project, shame on you.


:laugh: *Thanks for fixing that for me!!!* :clap:


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

CNC message me your address !


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Last but not least A pregnant wife ! So to the Big mouth that called me a lie and a Cheat ...... I don't lie I have never lied anywhere on this post . Im sick of the commits and accusations . Yall are nothing more then a online Lynch mob !!!!!! Ive spent $300.00 for dip on this bow and still have nothing ! $160 back in march with the first Guy $50 second guy and another $60 this time around !!!!!! BUT KNOW I WANT TO SPEND MY LAST AND FINAL BIT OF TIME AND MONEY ............. Cnc your address plz! for the rest of yall ........... Well being that I am a preacher ill stop there !


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

David,

I really don't want to give out my address. What ya need it for?


----------



## Kyfoster11 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hats off to cnc machinist. Amazing job!! Ur a good man!


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

So I can send back the gunner . I'm done with the name call and all the accusations .. If I knew how to dip it would be done. Know body wants this bow finished more then me . Hunting season starts in less then a month I have not shot my bow all year . I have paid out enough money to have it dipped twice and still have nothing . If anyone should be mad it's me ! But then I get on here and y'all make me out to be some kind of crook or thief ????? So this is what I say do send me your address let me ship it back then y'all can make all the commits and post y'all want . Band me from the club , cast me out of the group , what ever ! I done and over it man . If You don't want it back then the first person who IM their Address gets it . I refuse to be labeled or accused like this . The first time I let it go , I apologize and said I would post more to keep y'all in the loop . Not again .


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Dang this cursed project! Sounds like the dip guy is the one giving the run around. Don't send back the stab thats not what it was made for. I'm sure you'll get it figured out its just going to take MORE time lol. Good luck!


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

kansasboi said:


> Dang this cursed project! Sounds like the dip guy is the one giving the run around. Don't send back the stab thats not what it was made for. I'm sure you'll get it figured out its just going to take MORE time lol. Good luck!


*DITTO*

*It's yours!* I like what kansasboi said. And you of all people, should know what the scriptures :read2: say about anger.

Good luck, I hope you get your bow back and assembled, so you can get one of those bucks you posted pictures of. And congratulations to you and your :withchild wife


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

anyone can stand on the outside of something and look in and pass judgement... i've even questioned you motives a bit... however i have held judgement until the (as paul harvey would say) "rest of the story" comes out... turn the other cheek and continue on your path... get your bow done and be proud of the effort it took to complete it... though many hurdles may had stood in your way, i'm sure that a completed bow will be well worth the work... i'm sure CNC Machinist had an idea of what he was getting into... and though there were inherent risks involved, especially in this day and age, he took it on faith that you would hold true to your word and complete the job... no matter how long it takes... so even if only to pay homage to the effort put forth by CNC machinist, finish your bow, and be proud of the outcome...


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Now who's going to step up and PM him their address so they can get the gunner? :dontknow: 

This whole thing has been goofy. It's a shame that it all went the way it did. Feelings hurt and all. Piss poor communication. To top it off it ties to the Armed Forces. You know how people can get about that. It comes with the internet territory. Kinda like having a reply section to an online article about, oh lets say sports. Be it a player, team, their mascot. Doesn't matter. When select information is available to a lot of people you're going to get the repercussions.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes but its real simple ............. First you say to your self what does he have to gain in the hustle ? is there money to be made ? how long have I known him ? when was the last time I seen him ? ask those thing and you should have no problem coming up with a positive equation ............. I must have missed the post where talked about a ETA on the finished product . There is only one thing that I have done to stall the process that was trying to paint the riser myself and when that did not turn out I should have taken it right back to north Florida hydro but instead I let a friend give it a shot emphases on Friend ..... anytime you mix Business and Friendship you have a recipe for disaster . I did not rush him I knew he was new to dipping so rather then seeing him fall off the horse and saying nope give up you'll will never be able to ride . I said try again man you will get it . I waited until he said I give up . Afterword's I took it back to North Florida hydro where it has been for the last to weeks . I say this with the utmost Sincerity . I'm sorry for sounding like a jerk right now because I'm not . Most times I can roll with the punches . I'm pretty thick skinned but this is just to much . Don't come to other threads that I have posted or committed on that have nothing to do with this project and make ignorant uncalled for commits like your my superior or Some kind of Dick Tracy investigator who has been trying to tracking me down ! I aint in hiding !!!!! ( you know who you are ) its people like this that make people like me keep driving when I see someone broke down or come up on a accident on the side of the road .... because at the end of day its safer to sit back with the guilt then to stop and help . Why ? because deep down you know most people are always looking for ways to find fault in someone and always trying to prove that there is evil in everyone . This is not a mater of someone getting their feelings hurt . It is a case of Honor among men . I walk upright and do my best to live my life based on what Gods word says . Funny how your Faith and belief's in God will always be one of the first things people go after . Again ( you know who you are ) ..... This might come as a surprise but I make Money good money . Everything I have is paid for I have 2 kids with one on the way and my wife she is a stay at home mom . No need for her to work I make plenty . Go back and read the post . I never asked for anything for free I offered to pay . CNC said no thanks , he wanted to be apart . I even ask him if I could at least pay for the cost of material only because I didn't wont something like this to happen and again he declined . HATS OFF . anyway I've wasted enough time and thought on this post hope everyone has a good night .


----------



## rakattack07 (Jun 9, 2013)

Only speakin my mind, those few that know......

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Flash suppressor for a Mosin Nagant. Good fast cheap.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

t: *23,189 VIEWS!*


----------



## rakattack07 (Jun 9, 2013)

Clock work

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## n.sampey (Sep 1, 2011)

Thx vets for serving this country and good to know there are folks out there that remember what that flag stands for


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

I offered a LONG time ago to powdercoat this. At NO CHARGE no less


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

What a f**** mess.


----------



## rakattack07 (Jun 9, 2013)

Now david has an excuse for not coming thru.. which he never did imo and many others. Its sickening how he played this off as a tribute to the armed services.
To the vets out there my hats off to you.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

rakattack07 said:


> Now david has an excuse for not coming thru.. which he never did imo and many others. Its sickening how he played this off as a tribute to the armed services.
> To the vets out there my hats off to you.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I'll pass on this one !


----------



## rakattack07 (Jun 9, 2013)

We applaud your effort buddy.....
Say no to dope!dope 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

rakattack07 said:


> We applaud your effort buddy.....
> Say no to dope!dope
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Ok Kid take a walk because your stench is really starting to stink up this thread .


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

David, Don't give up on this project. You are so close to completing it, all that stands in your way is a dip job. It can be done. Stay on the path and let us know when it is finished!


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Im so confused as to the status, I was involved in this thread earlier on, is it just the dip job we are waiting on at this point? And I noticed in the previous page that it was going to be used for a hunting bow, I think his brother was going to use it as a hunting bow right?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Triggins said:


> David, Don't give up on this project. You are so close to completing it, all that stands in your way is a dip job. It can be done. Stay on the path and let us know when it is finished!


X2. But my offer still stands.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Triggins said:


> David, Don't give up on this project. You are so close to completing it, all that stands in your way is a dip job. It can be done. Stay on the path and let us know when it is finished!


I am Triggins . I was just venting I just sent Tony a text asking if I can pick it up this weekend . So hopefully ill be able to post pics this week end . Chopayne the plan was to have it at the local bow shoots but it never made it .... But My Bro in-law will still be able to take it on the Wounded Warriors Hunt this year . I am sorry this bow has taken so long ..... I just didn't want to do something that has been done before . I looked at every Camo you can think of . Took it to have the riser painted but the sand color looked almost pink . I tried painting it myself at least 6 different times . And the rest of the story is posted all over this Thread . I'll updated when I hear back from Tony .


----------



## Tork (Aug 12, 2013)

:moviecorn Going to need more popcorn but hopefully this will be done soon. :darkbeer:


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

davidclayton185 said:


> View attachment 1739621


Am I the only one that thinks this picture is just a little depressing? I just don't see any joy in anyone's expressions or postures. The kids in the background almost look ashamed lol

Sorry, David, I don't mean anything personal by it. The picture has just been bugging me is all.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Finally progress*


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this picture is just a little depressing? I just don't see any joy in anyone's expressions or postures. The kids in the background almost look ashamed lol
> 
> Sorry, David, I don't mean anything personal by it. The picture has just been bugging me is all.



Man that is top shelve photography


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

davidclayton185 said:


> View attachment 1749054


That looks awesome! Good job!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Personally, I LOVE the pic.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

gotta get sprayed with the flat clear . Also my limbs . he is having a lot of trouble with them so I'm going in the morn to see what my options are . the decals have not came in yet but the will be ready to put back together as soon as we come up with a solution to the limb problem the Gunner is also done but no sneak peak on that until its on the Bow and CNC'S has given me the thumbs up sorry guys ....... I want him to be the first to see but more then that I want to make sure he is Happy with the final product .


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

NY911 said:


> Personally, I LOVE the pic.


Yup I like it too. And if it has you thinking about it long after you saw it then it did its job. Great to see this project back on track.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

What camo did you pick?


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Chopayne said:


> What camo did you pick?


A-TACS . To me it looks more like a hand painted in the field camo . not a good pic hard to see im going up there this morn . ill post more then .


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow. This has definitely turned into a soap opera.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

............ Here's the only updates !..hmmmmmm


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

DAM nearing 6 months and just have a riser coated? and not completely finished with coating.....talk about something drug out way too long....

get er done this weekend...what are you waiting on to finish up and assemble???


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

waiting on Tony !!! He's says today should be the day . But I have learned Today never means today ......... We will see


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

not done is there anything that should be changed ? Should the cams be black or what ?


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

I think black cams would accent the bow nicely.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

*input*

I had to hand paint the Cams , Sting suppressor , Flex Guard , Quiver , and HHA ........ I tried to match the A-tac pattern the best I could I thing I got close .....






























Strings should be in this week


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

*more pics*













to stay with the Bowtech theme I used the Carbon Fiber dip with a light Sand base Coat . The limbs will be signed with the Name rank and Number of Vets using a Sharpie Because I know how much AT loves there Sharpies !!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Looking good David


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ya I was worried about being able to match the Atac pattern with free hand paint job but I think it turned out Pretty Good . Once we get some signature's on the limbs I think its going to really look like something .... I'm going to have 3 limbs signed by guys in my area and the forth I will ship to CNC for him and his son and anyone else he may know . I'll shoot for sometime around Jan on that ! lol the season here started last sat ....and I am itching to get in the tree ! Hey here is a thought NoDeer !!!!!! Save 2 limbs let our AT service men tag in on a post and send those two One to CNC the other to who ever and keep them moving until there is no room left to write on them. then the last guy can send it back to me .


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

wow that looks awesome. Was it dipped in the end?


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Just the riser and limbs got dipped . Everything else I hand painted . He ran out of film because he had a lot of trouble getting the film to work right so he had to dip the riser over and over . It would not stick to the limbs at all . I don't know much about the Dip game but I'm guessing it was just a bad batch of film . I have to call my Buddies son and let him know that it probably wasn't all his fault that bow would not come out right . I know he tried several time on the riser but he finally gave up that's when I took it back to Tony .


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

*Great job David! Go bag a BIG BUCK with it now!* :icon_salut:


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Not yet Bro....... I have to find a flex guard bolt and the plastic spacer that goes in between the flex guard and the riser ! lol I knew after 7 months I would have a part or two walk away ! Now back to the gunner I tried to post pics on a PM to you but for some reason it wouldn't let me . So I'm gunna post a few on here . But I want to wait until the strings are on the bow and the gunner is in place . I don't know if I'm feeling the color . Right now it is matte black but It looks too new to me so I'm thinking a gun metal finish or maybe just rough the matte finish up so yall plan on posting up on that one . CNC how do you feel about the limb Idea ?


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

This is just unbelievable ...... I'm pretty sure the archery shop just broke my Bow .....


----------



## Cotton-Eye (Oct 28, 2012)

I just walked in on this but read every post. Wow, what a trip. Did they really bust your bow?


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

ok somebody please help me out here ......... yall know the bow is a 2011 invasion I took it today to have strings put on it and the black spacers fell out . Well he put them back in and started to press the bow and they where popping and cracking like crazy as he was pressing it . Then his son pulls him off to the side and I can hear him ask what bow does he think he is working on ???????? he tells his dad what the Axle to Axle is . He comes back and starts putting the strings on gets them on and lets the pressure off and says the limb spacers are still seating . long story short he calls me over and says something is wrong I look and there is a 1/4 gap on one end of the little pockets that the limbs ride in . I can see through the gap something that looks like a pin . took the strings off put grease on the black limb spacers and tries again this time no gap . should I be worried about shooting it ? I always thought the riser was one sold machined part


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

*this is where the gap was*


----------



## machine932 (Sep 12, 2013)

looks Awesome


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

should I be worried about shooting it


----------



## PEGE (Nov 22, 2008)

CNC you work great!
Very impressed!


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

did they draw it back to check timing and everything??? did it draw back alright and time out right??? check brace height and axle to axle to make sure they're back to where they're supposed to be??? draw weight where it's supposed to be???


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

*just a update*


----------



## UtterButter (Nov 7, 2012)

I almost fell out of my treestand!!!



Very nice work!!


----------



## Strotherized (Dec 12, 2010)

Pics don't seem to do justice.... I wonder if raw aluminum on the gunner stab would show off the super work cnc did?


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Strotherized said:


> Pics don't seem to do justice.... I wonder if raw aluminum on the gunner stab would show off the super work cnc did?


Strotherized , I definitely want to do something else with the gunner . I agree with you 100% the black hides all the detail . I was thinking of maybe a gun metal or something in a gray . then air brush the suppressor holes with a darker maybe a smoke black to make them stand out more


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

so wait is the bow broken? Stories like what you say kinda makes me afraid of pro shops.


----------



## davidclayton185 (Jul 1, 2012)

Chopayne said:


> so wait is the bow broken? Stories like what you say kinda makes me afraid of pro shops.


When they pressed the bow they did not put grease on the black limb spacers so as they where pressing it the thing was popping like crazy the center pivots at the top of the riser came unseated . lucky when they broke ot back down the put grease on the spacers and it all went back together fine . But if I had not been there its no telling what would have happen . the guy was ready to stop when he seen the big gap but I was like hey man you are the only one who has ever pressed my bow so which one of those new ones that you have hanging on the wall you wanna give me !!!!!


----------

